# Probably a stupid question, but can we still eat spam?



## littlemansmum

Hi Ladies,

Well title says it all really, i know it's probably a stupid question, but can we still eat spam? I am unsure whats in there so don't know if there is anything forbidden in there.
It's just at the moment i am craving chicken kievs and spam fritters and would love to know if i can eat them or not, and my MW is away on holiday so i am desperate lol x


----------



## Lorien

Other than Spam being full of fat and salt, there isn't any reason to not eat it. As a canned food, it is free of bacteria. It is made of pork. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(food)

Enjoy!


----------



## NickyT75

Why would you want to??? :sick:

Just kidding :rofl: its fine x


----------



## cleckner04

Oh man, I normally don't mind spam but with my MS acting up, just the thought of spam makes me :sick:..I've never heard of spam cravings before:rofl: I say, if you are craving it, than there is no point in depriving yourself of anything! (As long as your not craving something like dish soap of course:rofl:)


----------



## dizzy duck

Yep, no reason not to eat it, if your craving something go for it. I hope you enjoy it. Take care :hugs:


----------

